# Chọn giày trẻ em cần tránh lỗi gì?



## thuhoai (2/4/18)

Với các bé trong giai đoạn tập đi khoảng 7 – 8 tháng thì việc lựa chọn một đôi giày phù hợp cho bé là điêu rất quan trọng, bởi trong giai đoạn này bé đang bắt đầu học cách đứng và chập chững biết đi. Vậy khi chọn giầy thì các mẹ cần tránh những lỗi gì để bé phát triển tốt đôi chân. Các mẹ hãy cùng tìm hiểu ở bài viết dưới đây:




_Giày quá rộng khiến bé khó đi_​Nếu như ở giai đoạn ăn dặm thì các bố mẹ thường tìm mua những sản phẩm như bột ăn dặm tốt nhất cho bé, dụng cụ hút mũi cho trẻ sơ sinh, đồ chơi gỗ thông minh, đồ chơi nấu ăn cho bé gái, máy xay sinh tố cầm tay braun,.. để hỗ trợ bé ăn dặm tốt nhất. Còn trong giai đoạn tập đi thì bố mẹ lại băn khoăn không biết nên chọn loại nào phù hợp với bé.

Để lựa chọn một đôi giày tốt nhất cho bé, các bố mẹ nên tránh những lỗi sau:

*1. Không chọn giày cho bé quá rộng*
Nếu bé mang một đôi giày hoặc dép rộng hơn cỡ chân thì bé sẽ khó khăn khi đi lại. Điều này làm bé sợ ngã và không bước đi. Nếu tình trạng này kéo dài có thẻ ảnh hưởng đến dáng đi sau này của bé.

Bên cạnh đó, một đôi giày rộng quá hoặc chật quá sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến cơ bắp của bé và các dây chằng ở chân không thể phát triển bình thường được. Ngoài ra, khi mua giày vào mùa đông cho bé thì các mẹ nên chú ý đến kích cỡ chân khi mang tất để chân bé không quá chật.

*2. Không nên chọn bề mặt giày quá mềm*
Đối với trẻ mới tập đi thì nên chọn loại giày có sự mềm mại và không bị trơn trượt cho bé. Ở độ tuổi tập đi thì nên lựa chọn giày vải vì nếu chọn giày quá cứng thì chân của bé sẽ bị chậm phát triển. Với trẻ 2 – 3 tuổi thì nên chọn đôi giày cứng hơn để chân không bị tổn thương trong quá trình chạy nhảy của bé. Nếu đế giày quá mềm và mỏng sẽ khiến chân bé luôn phải gồng để mũi giày không bị chúi xuống đất khi chạy nhảy. Điều này khiến bé không thoải mái và mất tự tin.

_


Đôi giày thể thao phù hợp với các bé gái_​
Chính vì thế, khi chọn giày thì các mẹ nên chọn loại đế mềm hơn so với mũi giày. Vì phần đế sẽ giúp bé di chuyển linh hoạt hơn còn phần mũi giày cứng để bé không bị gò bó khi di chuyển.

Ngoài ra, các bố mẹ không nên lựa chọn đôi giày cao gót cho các bé gái khoảng 2 – 3 tuổi vì cũng ảnh hưởng đến cơ bắp, có thể bé bị dị tật về dáng đi sau này.


----------



## vietmom (2/4/18)




----------



## mai lan (3/4/18)




----------



## Hương Smile (6/8/21)

Nếu bé mang một đôi giày hoặc dép rộng hơn cỡ chân thì bé sẽ khó khăn khi đi lại. Điều này làm bé sợ ngã và không bước đi. Nếu tình trạng này kéo dài có thẻ ảnh hưởng đến dáng đi sau này của bé.


----------

